# Is this rock pile big/good enough for Julies?



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all,

As some of you may already know I am planning on getting 6 multies and a pair of Masked Julies (Julidochromis Transcriptus) for my 29 gal. I think I've finished decorating the tank but thought I'd get your thoughts on it before I pour water in. My main question is whether this rock pile is sustainable enough for the Julies. I am intending on getting 6 juvs first and then separate the 4 others when a pair has formed. I would like to know if you guys think it is big enough, put together properly etc. If it is not let me know and I'll have another go. Pictures are below. The aquascaping was based off videos and pics I've seen online.

Kind Regards

Blakers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hard to tell the size. Basically all they need is a 4x4 slate tile on the substrate in the back and propped up in the front.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Julies like 'caves,' so if I were you I'd try to enclose the front and/or back of this pile a bit more. Think privacy. Have fun!


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok thanks for the responses. Just a question Keith - do I need more rocks to enclose the front or back or do I just need to rearrange the original rocks? DJ Ransome, here is a photo of the rock pile from a whole tank perspective.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Blakers123 said:


> ... Keith - do I need more rocks to enclose the front or back or do I just need to rearrange the original rocks?


Either way works. It's never a bad idea to have 'too many' rocks, but you could also get by just fine by moving one rock in front of the others. Rock work provides shelter, but one of its other main functions is to break up sight lines. Cichlids are much more tolerant of their neighbors if they don't have to see them all the time (aren't we all?). Should be a fun tank! :thumb:


----------

